# Agrega robots anime de los 70 hasta los 90¡



## ELECTRONOISE (Ene 27, 2012)

hola¡ como estan todos¡ ..bueno abro esto para que ustedes coloquen aki en este espacio sus recuerdos de aquellos robots que salian por la tele..

cuando yo tenia unos 5 años de edad, trasmitian uno que se llamaba Yufly , constaba de un hombre que al pronunciar esta palabra aparecia un robot y el se metia adentro con mecanismo y todo..lastimosamente en estos años buscando por la web , nunca logre encontrar videos ni nada por el estilo de este robot, y sigo sin encontrarlo..

cuales fueron los de ustedes? vieron a yufli?  
lets go¡


----------

